# Adding Network Locations Through Logon Script



## NewITGuy1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I need to eliminate having mapped network drives on my network and replace them with network locations utilizing the UNC path. I found how to do this manually in Windows 7 by going into computer from the start menu and going into the add network location wizard from the properties of computer in the left pane. I have close to 100 clients/pcs with multiple users accessing them, so I would like to edit my logon script that is deployed through group policy but I have not been able to figure out the appropriate command/syntax to accomplish this. Does anyone know how to accomplish this task? Thank you for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know if this will help, but here's a link to a similar issue.
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...r-mappings-via-group-policy?forum=winserverGP


----------

